# Skeeter Pee Question: can the lemon concentrate be added post-fermentation?



## skylinesedge (Jan 30, 2013)

I was looking for some input. Considering the high acidity makes brewing of skeeter pee particularly tricky, why not brew the sugar water (with nutrient) before adding in the lemon concentrate? Down to it you would end up with lemonade with ethonol (IE: lemon wine). What do you guys think, will there be a difference in taste?


----------



## Arne (Jan 30, 2013)

I Believer if you add it at the end you will get a different taste. On the other hand, I usually start it up with a bottle of lemon juice, let it ferment for a couple of days and add another. Let it get down to 1.030 or so and add the last one. Never seem to have any fermenting problems that way. Arne.


----------



## winemanden (Jan 30, 2013)

*Lemon wine*

You can add any flavour you like after fermentation has ended. Bear in mind though, Arne's way is fermenting the lemon in stages. Doing it his way gives the yeast a better chance, doing it the way you suggest is not making Lemon wine, it's just flavouring the wine? you've already made. As Arne says, you'll get a different but similar flavour.
Not many grape wines actually taste of grapes.

Regards, Winemanden.


----------

